# BACK TO BASICS THE RETURN OF THE QUADS



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back in action this week so the new journal begins. Training wise im going for push,pull and legs. On a week 1 and 2 roatation so i get some variety. This worked really well in the past so im giving it another bash.

Diet wise. Low carbs,clean days of more carbs maybe once or twice a week. Im eating as clean as possible but unlike last time im not going to beat myself up if i feel i want some choc i will have a couple of squares and not be to bothered.

Cardio will be 30-40 mins post weights and maybe a bit on a Monday and some at the weekend as i live near the new forest.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck dude. I used to live in that area... New Forest is amazing


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK AND BI'S first day back for 2 weeks

Chins

me x 10 me x 5 happy with these

1 arm dumbell rows

37.5kg x 9 total failure

deads starting at mind shin

140kg x 10 180kg x 3

dc back stretch

40kg x 60 sec

straight bar curl

35kg x 15 rp 5

rope hammers

22.7kg x 20

cardio was 30mins 5 mins warm up then 15 mins hiit then 10 mins steady all on cross trainer 

felt good to be back really good. Cissus starts tonight im going for 1 cap am and 2 caps before bed


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Push

Incline db press

32.5kg x 10 32.5kg x 6 last rep was assisted

pec dec

30kg x 24

db chest strech 15kg x 60sec

smith front press

60kg x 7rp2 rp 1

standing db lateral

10kg x 20

shoulder strech 20kg x 60 sec

Rope push downs

30kg x 20

low incline scullcrushers

30kg x 15 rp2

tri strech 20kg x 70sec

30 mins cardio 20 were alternating sprint and lower hiit


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS

Seated ham curl

50kg x 11 30kg x 25

calf raise standing the wrong way round feels better on my back

72kg x 9 45kg x 13

seated calf raise by putting dumbells on thighs

40kg x 30

45 deg leg press

200kg x 25 300kg x 8 wrapped knees reps nice and slow

db lunges done like split squats

17.5kg each hand x 30 each leg

30 mins cardio upped the level each 10 mins

then some crunches and leg raises for abbs

I have been experimenting by not doing my cardio warm up just doing a progressive weights warm up. This seems to be better for me as i feel stronger and more in control of the weight


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK AND BIS

pulldown with v shaped handle

150lb x 10 rp3

t bar row old school style

60kg x 9 60kg x 9

1 arm machine row not sure if the pull halves the weight for 1 arm or not

30kg x 30 60kg x 11

bach strech 50kg x 60 sec

2 arm dumbell curl

15kg x 10 rp 3

standing db hammers

12.5kg x 18 ds 10kg x 3

Training is based on rest pause if safe. If not i do 2 sets. Also trying soem higher reps on isolation so i focus on the muscle and not the weight

30 mins of cardio on the x trainer 5 mins warm up then intervals for 15 mins then 10 mins steady


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest,shoulders and tris

CYbex incline press machine

77kg x 12 rp 3 to light will be upped next time

incline fly

12.5kg x 30 20kg x 10 was hoping for 20 reps so need to go for 17..5kg

strech 17.5kg x 60 sec

shoulder press facing machine

50kg x 6 rp 3 get more reps next time

cable lateral 9kg x 18 up weight when get to 20

strech 30kg x 70

v bar push down

40kg x 12 rp 5

cb bench on smith

60kg x 10 rp 2

Strech 10kg x60 secs

cardio was same as last night but on recline bike not x trainer

Well thats the 2 weeks of getting the weights sorted as to were my strength is at apart from legs on Friday. I can adjust from next week as to go heavier or go for more reps

Leaning out a bit in the delts which is nice carbs are about 100g a day with 200g on a friday and Saturday. Go for about 50g on Sundays


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS

Lying db ham curl

25kg x 11 ds 15kg x 9

calf press on 45 deg leg press

200kg x 12 rp 2

barbell back squat

160kg x6 (wrapps on) 100kg x 16 want 20 then move up in weight

leg extension

30kg x 30

Cardio was recline bike 10mins level 8 10mins level 9 10mins level 10 very sweaty

abs were

30 crunches 30 leg raises 15 weighted crunches (12kg bening head),weighted ab machine 20 reps,lat pulldown crunches 20 reps all done back to back

Made the mistake of not doing 5 mins cardio before legs,knees hurt a bit. Also trained in other shoes to ottomix and they were rubbish. ottomix rock for leg day and any other day for that matter


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK AND BI

Chins

me x 11 reps me+5kg x5

db row

42.5kg x 9

rack deads

150kg x 10 180kg x 4

straight bar curl

40kg x 10 rp 2

rope hammers

27.2kg x 21

concentration curl

10kg x 5 rp3 not don these for about 5 year so need to go lighter

Cardio on x trainer 5 mins level 1 then 15 mins hiit then 10 mins level 2

Was dead after this due to low carbs so as of tommorrow i will add 1 scoop of oats to my pwo shake

However beat all last time numbers so not bad really


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Push

incline db

35 kgx10 40kg x 4

pec dec

40 x 15 rp4

smith front press

60kg x 7 rp2

standing dumbell laterals

15kg x 20 got a bit ropey at the end but not stupid reps

rope push downs

36kg x 20

incline ez bar extension

35kg x 12 on failure did same wieght for 5 cb bench

cadio was the same as last night but on the recline bike

Added 25g ground oats preworkout. My word it made a huge difference. I got a pump like hell and felt pretty good all the way.

I will as of next week go back to the 4 workouts over 3 days approch. So ever thing gets hit every nine days. I feel certain parts are not getting hit properly mainly Biceps and shoulders. My main fear is training legs in the week but to be honest they are big enough so the experiment can't hurt. This means i can also do more cardio oh what fun


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Day 1) delts & tri's

Day 2) rest

Day 3) quads & calves

Day 4) rest

Day 5) chest & bi's

Day 6) rest

Day 7) back & Hams

Day Cool rest

Day 9) Delts again, & so

This split will be what i will be doing. Nine Pack has followed this before. if its good enough for him it's good enough for me. Thanks to Winger on uk muscle for finding it


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I like that routine 

Best of luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well it will be in the format of training days or tues,wed,friday but should still be ok


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Legs

Leg ext

50kg x 13

45 deg leg press

220kg x 22 320kg x 11

split squat with dumbells

40kg x 27 each leg

calf raise

72kg x10

seated ham curl

50kg x 13

35 mins of cardio and abs also done

Didnt go to mad as quads and calves will be hit on Wednesday on the new split


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Delts and tris

machine press facing the pad

50kg x 9 rp 10sec 2

standing db laterals

15kg x 11 ds 10kg x 5

cable laterals

9kg x 11 and 2 partials good pause at the top

bend over db laterals

10kg x 10 rp 2

rope pushdown

31kg x 11 ds 27kg x 4

cg smiths bench

60kg x 11

incline lying tri extension

40kg x 8 ds 30kg x 7 moved down to cg bench for a couple of reps to failure

25 mins hiit cardio and 10 mins steady state


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CAVLES AND QUADS

standing calve raise

81kgx 12 135kg x 4

dumbell on knees seated calve rasie

80kg x 30

leg extension

86kg x 11 ds 50kg x 5

pin horizontal leg press

167kg x 15 rp1

squat

160kg x 7 100kg x 10 ( big bugger spotted me and he pushed me to proper failure on 160kg)

My right knee feels a little odd. No pain so im ploughing on and make sure all reps are quality ones

Asthma is playing up at the moment no to much but on squats i really felt it big time. Its the change of season and it's damp.

30 mins of cardio today pretty hard but not hiit.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BI

incline bar press in squat rack

85kg x 4 ds 80kg x 2 ds 60kg x 3

db press 1 notch upfrom flat

30kg x 4 ds 20kg x 4

incline fly

15kg x 13

x over

13.6kg x 13

inc db curl

12.5kg x 11

straight bar curl

35kg x11 ds25kg x 6

con curl

7.5kg x 8 and partials

rope hammers

30kg x 10

also did abs

cardio was 5 min warm up then 20 mins hiit on x trainer then 10 min walk on 7 % incline

Pressing was **** poor today really felt weak. Need to lighten up a lot and feel the muscle


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK AND HAMSTRINGS

Chins

me x 10 10kg x 4 and nearly 5 but not quite

reverse paused pulldowns

100lb x 10 125lb x 5

t bar rows

75kg x 10 rp2

rack deads

180kg x 7

1 arm machine rows

30kg x 11

seated ham curls

60kg x8 ds 40kg x 5

sldl very slow and very painful

80kg x 9

30 mins cardio 15 were hiit. Bit rushed as the bloody fire alarm went off


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

DELTS AND TRI'S

Cybex shoulder press facing pad

55kg x 9 rp 2

standing db laterals

15kg x 15 ds 10kg x 4

cable laterals

13.6kg x 10

bent over db laterals

12.5kg x 13

rope pushdown

36kg x 13 ds 22kgx 9

ez bar scull crushers

40kg x 12 then 3 cbgb with bar to failure

cb bench on smith

80kg x 6 ds 60kg x 4

cardio same as last night but upped the effort levels by 1 on each setting

I feel knackered


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CALVES AND QUADS

standing calf raise

99kg x 9 rp 4

seated db calf raises

90kg x 15 dumbells were a bugger to get into place

leg extension

86kg x 10 ds 68kg x 5 going to really drop the weight on these and go for 20+ reps

45 deg leg press

300kg x 15

squat

160kg x 7

That wiped me out so called it a day for quads

30 mins cardio on recline bike up a level every ten mins started at 8 finished at 10

abs were also done. Nothing fancy cruches,leg raises and weighted ab machine


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BIS

Incline barbell press in the squat rack

60kg x 14 80kg x 5

incline fly

20kg x 12 rp 2

flat db

25kg x 10 ds 20kg x 6

After the last chest session i followed some tips and my chest was pumped to the max

incline dumbell curl

15kg x 9 rp 2

ez curl

30kg x 12 really slow

rope hammers

40kg x 8 ds 30kg x 3

cable con curls

9kg x 6 ds 4kg x 3

Bis were really pumped to the max

Fantastic wights session really pleased

Cardio

20 mins hiit in x trainer then 10 mins steady, 10mins steady on recline. My knee felt odd maybe the resistance was to high on the x trainer


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BIS

Incline barbell press in the squat rack

60kg x 14 80kg x 5

incline fly

20kg x 12 rp 2

flat db

25kg x 10 ds 20kg x 6

After the last chest session i followed some tips and my chest was pumped to the max

incline dumbell curl

15kg x 9 rp 2

ez curl

30kg x 12 really slow

rope hammers

40kg x 8 ds 30kg x 3

cable con curls

9kg x 6 ds 4kg x 3

Bis were really pumped to the max

Fantastic wights session really pleased

Cardio

20 mins hiit in x trainer then 10 mins steady, 10mins steady on recline. My knee felt odd maybe the resistance was to high on the x trainer


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK AND HAMMIES

chins

me+10kg x 7 ds me x 3

revese pulldown paused

125lb x 8 ds 100lb x 4

t bar row

90kg x 10

rack deads

180kg x 7 so close to 8

might do 2 sets next time one higher reps one lower

cable machine row target upper back

60kg x 12 ds 50kg x 6 ds 40kg x 4 sweating like hell

seated hammie curls

65kg x 10 rp 2

db sldl

80kg x 8 ds 40kg x 6

lower back was very pumped

30 mins cardio on recline bike upper a level every 10 mins as my knee is not liking the hiit.

Feel good the knee was fine tonight


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

DELTS AND TRIS

Cybex press machine back on pad

60kg x 11 rp 3

standing db lateral

17.5kg x 12 ds 12.5kg x3

cable lateral

13.6kg x 10 ds 9kg x 3 ds 4.5kg x 3

bent over laterals

15kg x 11

rope pushdowns

40kg x 11 ds 30x 4 ds 22 x 3

cb smith bench

80kg x 7 ds 60kg x 3

overhead cable extension

45kg x 16

Cardio was 30 mins on the cybex arc trainer and 10 mins on the stepper

Still doing my dc strechs by the way go they really do provide a good strech on the muscle. The back one is really helpful


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Calves and QUADS

Standing calf raise

108kg x 8 ds 80kg x 3

seated db calf raise

80kg x 5 calves cramping up

leg extension

59kg x 20 got to 12 then had to rest pause the rest

45 deg leg press

300kg x 17

squat

140kg x 10

35 mins cardio on the recline bike. Steady state put pushed it. Trying to give the knee a bit of a rest as its been a bit odd of late.

My lace broke on my boot before the workout so that was a pain. Also tried to up the pace of the workout which made me feel nice and sick after the leg press. However i sorted myself out and carried on


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BICEPS

INCLINE BAR PRESS

70kg x 10 ds 60kg x 4

Incline fly

25kg x 9 rp 1

flat db

27.5kg x 9 ds 20kg x 4

incline dumbell curls

17.5kg x 8 rp1

ez bar curl

40kg x8 ds 30kg x 4

rope hammers

40kg x 12 ds 30kg x 4 really sqeezed at the top

concentration curl

7.5kg x 8 +assisted reps

40mins cardio

good workout starting to really get into this workout split


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back and Hammies

Chins

10kg x 7 rp3 ds me x3

Reverse pulldown paused

130lbx 7 rp 2

t bar row

90kg x 9 ds 75kg x 4

seated cable row

90kg x 12 rp2

rack deads

170kg x 6

170kg x 7

seated hamstring curls

70kg x 7rp2 ds 50kg x 2

lying dumbell hamstring curls

20kg x 7

sldl

80kg x 10 done very slow

cv was done for 45 mins

also did abs

good workout. Might change the intensity techniques use. Just go to failure or 1 rp in the week then on a friday as i have more time and more recovery time (3 days till next training session) hit that session with drop sets from hell


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Day 1) delts & tri's
> 
> Day 2) rest
> 
> ...


looking v good matey


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

thank you kind sir


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SHOULDERS AND TRIS

Started off with some rotor cuff stuff as i will now ever upper body workout

Seated dumbell press

35kg dumbells x 8

standing laterals

17.5kg x 13 rp2

cable laterals

13.6kg x 9

9kg x 6 really strict

bent over rear laterals

17.5kg x 9 ds 10kg x 3

ez bar pushdowns

45 kgx 20

cg smith bench

80kg x7 rp1

lying ez bar extensions

40kg x 11

Had some really good spotters tonight. The dumbell presses were spotted really well as were the ez bar sculls. The laterals and cable laterals are getting a bit lose so i need to cut back on the weight and nail them better

Cardio 35 mins on the cybex arc trainer

Felt really strong today which was a surprise as i cut my carbs from my preworkout and added some mono pre. sitting here with the triceps pump from heaven


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

QUADS AND CALVES

standing calf raise

112 kg x8 rp2

seated dumbell on knees calf raise

90 kg x 30

leg ext

64kg x 11 rp 4 rp5

45 deg leg press

300 x 15 rp 6

squat

140 kg x 10

The rest pauses are a couple of breaths just to get air in

35 mins cardio on recline bike

This workout is getting stale so it will be leg ext,front squats and lunges next


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and biceps

Incline dumbells

40kg x 6

12kg x 14 rp1

incline fly

27.5kg x 8 ds 15kg x 4 ds 10kg x 4

slight incline smiths press 1st click up on bench

60kg x 8 rp 4 ds 40kg x 4 these were done very slow

incline dumbell curl

17.5kg x 9 rp 1

straight bar curl

35kg x 8 ds 30kg x 2

dumbell hammers

15kg x 10 ds 12.5kg x 3

con curls

10kgx 8 rp2

Abs were also done crucnches ,leg raises and weighted ab machine all in a circuit

45 mins of cardio 35 on cybex arc 10 mins on rowing machine (this was very hard indeed)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK

chins

10kg x 7

ez bar row

100kg x 8 rp 3 with a hold at the top

reverse pulldown

130lb x9 ds 105lb x 4

rack deads

160kg x 10

180kg x 6

cable row machine

170lb x 10 ds 110lb x 5

cardio was 35 mins

the more observant may have noticed i didn't do hammies today. They are getting short changed being done after back.Therefore im going back to doing a full leg day on fridays as i finish at 1-2 pm so i have more time and the gym is less busy so i can concentrate more.The upper body sessions will rotate still around the leg session

This was done at 8am as i had the day off and wanted it done


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SHOULDERS AND TRIS

seated db press

37.5kg x 4 ds 25kg x 5 first set was to heavy

seated db laterals

15kg x 10 and partials till i couldn't move the weight

cable laterals

9kg x 10 and partials really strict which was much better at hitting the muscle

bent over rear delts

17.5kg x 13

reverse pushdowns

31kg x 14

ez bar incline extensions

45kg x 8

cb smith bench

80kg x 6 rp 2

25mins hiit first 5 were a warm up then 15 mins steady

also did abs just a back to back non stop circuit


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS

Seated hamstring curl

70kg x 7 ds 52kg x 4 ds 42kg x 3

sldl keeping tension on hammies by not locking at the top

80kg x 15

standing 1 leg curls using the stack and a rather fetching ankle thing

40kg x 12 ds 30kg x 10

standing calf raise

135kg (the stack) x 7 ds 99kg x 3

seated dumbell calf raise

95kg x 50

leg extensions

68kg x 12 ds 50kg x 4

front squats (chalked the bar which helps loads)

60kg x 15

100kg x 6

lunges with bar

50kg x 10 each leg didnt get on to well with these

dumbell lunges

20kg dumbells x 20 steps which is 4 times across the free weights area

cardio was 45 mins 30 on xtrainer and 15 mins incline treadmill

Must better doing legs on a Friday as i have more time and the gym is nearly empty so i dont have to wait or rush through stuff.

Tuesday will be back again just so i can get chest and bi's after back as doing bi's the day before back doesnt work well for me :twisted:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK

Chins

10kg x 7rp 1 ds me x 3

reverse pulldowns

10lb x 9 rp 3

straight bar row

110kg x 9






cable row machine

190lb x 8 ds 150lb x 2 ds 110lb x 3

rack deads

170kg x10 




200kg x 3 




The did 20mins hit


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

What's your body fat Galtonator ?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

not a clue im afraid. A lot leaner than this time last year though


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BICEPS

Incline smiths press

85kg x 6 rp 2 ds 60kg x 4

incline fly

27.5kg x 8 rp2 did these nice and slow

decline dumbell press

25kg x 9 rp 2 never done these before and they felt ok

seated incline dumbell curls

15kg each hand x 9 rp 2 lowered the wieght from last time to make the form spot on

ez bar curl

50kg x 6 ds 30kg x 4

dumbell hammer

17.5 kg each hand x 13

con curl 7.5kg x 10

I was nicely pumped by the end which was nice as im not eating many carbs and just using plain old creapure

25 mins hiit and abs were done after weights


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS

seated hammie curls

70kg x 8 rp3

lying db hammie curls

25kg x 8 ds 20kg x 3

sldl

100kg x 15

100kg x 5

Both sets done without locking at top

standing calf

135lb x 8 rp3

seated dumbell calf raise

90kg x 50

leg extension

72kg x 13 then rp reps to get to 20 reps

front squats

70kg x 12

110kg x 6

110kg x 3

The bar was rolling forward a bit which made fronts a bit of a pain. Any tips?

walking dumbell lunges across gym

25kg dumbells

20 steps x 2 sets

My lungs were burning after these

30 mins cardio on recline bike

Happy with this workout apart from the front squats as the bar was very hard to keep in place


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders and tris

Seated db press

32.5kg x 8 no spotter

25kg x 10

leg up on bench laterals

12.5kg x 9 ds 10kg x 3 ds 7.5kg x 4

cable laterals

9kg x 9 rp 3

rear delts on pec dec

30kg x 12 rp 3

reverse grip pushdowns

36kg x 11 ds 27kg x 8

overhead dumbell extensions

27.5kg x 12

overhead cable extesion

40kg x 12

20 mins hiit on x trainer

and abs

5.30 cardio continues


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK

Chins with a slightly wider grip than i usuallt do

me x 10

hammer grip

me x 8

Tried 15kg but could only get 1 poor rep

ez bar row

120kg x 8

120kg x 3 ds 90kg x 5

cable row

210lb x 8

210lb x 8 ds 170lb x 2 ds 130lb x 6

revese grip pulldown

137lb x 7

112lb x 7 paused

rack deads

180kg x 8 pb

200kg x 4 pb

I was going to just try and get a lot of blood in the back today and not do deads but i just felt good so did them and im glad i did 

Cardio today was 30 mins pre breaky and 25mins hiit post workout


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS

Seated hamstring curls

75kg x 8 ds 68kg x 4 ds 56kg x 4 ds 22kg x 5

1 leg standing curls with cable stack

45kg x 8

dumbell sldl 




80kg x 13

standing calf raise

135kgx 7

136kg x 7 ds 99kg x 4 ds 50kg x 5

leg extension

77kg x 10

77kg x 10 ds 60kg x 4 ds 50kg x 4

front smith squat

100kg x 8

100kg x 8 ds 60kg x 8

walking lunges

27kg each hand x 20 steps

no weight 20 step

30 mins cardio 20 on recline bike 10 mins on stepper

The rack was in use hence the use of the smiths


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> BACK
> 
> Chins with a slightly wider grip than i usuallt do
> 
> ...


How many chins did you manage Scott?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ME X 10

I think there may have been 1 more but with loose form


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and biceps

Incline dumbells

2 warms ups 20 reps

20kgdumbells x 12

25kg x 12

35kg x 12 failure

incline fly

12.5kg x12

15kg x 12

25kg x 12 failure

dips

me x 15

me x12

x overs

26kg x 13

44kg x 6

ez bar preacher curls

30kg x 12 outside bend

30kg x 12 inside bend

cable curls with straight bar

22kg x 20

36kgx 10

hammers dumbells

20kgx 10

20kg x 12

40 mins cardio after that little lot

Trained with a gym regular who was doing chest and he does more volume so i thouht id give it a go. Safe to say i beat him on ever exercise. Not that im stronger than him he is just holding back to much


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good stuff Scott-keep it up.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice avatar is that lord of the rings?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders and tris

Seated dumbell press

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

30kg x 9

seated db laterals

7.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 8

rear delts lying on bench

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 9

reverse pushdowns

22kg x 12

27kg x 12

36kg x 12

lying tri extensions

30kg x 15

35kg x 12

40kg x 4 rubbish

overhead dumbel extension

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 8

40 mins of cardio done after


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good dumbell press there Scott.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS

Seated ham curl

50kg x 12

60kgx10

70kg x 5rp2

sldl 




80kg x15

90kg x 7

seated dumbell calf

90kgx 45

leg ext

40kg x 20

50kg x 15

80kg x 8

legs press

200kg x 12 seat all the way back not good slid up the seat

200kg x 13 seat forward all the way in the middle is the best position for me

fronts

80kgx10 




90kg x9 




100kg x 4

Front are doing my head in. I think they might become a not very often used exercise

Did abs

20 mins of cardio in gym and 20 mins alter walking to and from town

No more updates for a few weeks now as its christmas. I will be training next week but just a few challenges and some different exercises. After that training will be haphazard due to odd opeing times over christmas


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck Scot-looks all good to me.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

So this is what i ended up with after my diet. This was kind of a pre comp primer.So if i want to do a show im in shooting distance.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

went to the gym for what i call a fun workout

Highlights were chins 15 reps, 140kg deads for 13 reps, dumbell rows with the 50kgs for 6 good reps

ALSO did 30 mins cardio


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

keeping it basic

Incline bench press

decline dumbells

dumbell shoudler press

db laterals

pushdowns

dips

As last nigh i got so pumped it was painful. I have no idea why this is happening as im still low carbing. I might adopt a simple approach in the new year as im getting great pumps.

30 mins on x trainer as well.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Legs

3 set of dumbell sldl

3 sets of calf raise

squats


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

How much weight have you lost Scott?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

about 5 kg mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

TONIGHT WAS PULL

5 mins warm up on x trainer, rotor cuff excercises

50 reps on assisted chin machine

Chins

(set1) me +15kg x 5

( set2) me+15kg x 3 ds (just me) x 4

1 Arm Dumbell rows

45kg x 9

45kg x 9

Deads off the floor (no done these for ages)

70kg x 10

120kg x 6

150kg x 5

180kg x 5

dc stretch hanging from bar with 45kg x90 secs

2 arm standing dumbell curls

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 5

hammers 2 arms at the same time 17.5kg x 8

Got a mega pump which was very nice indeed.Also my back felt good which was nice after doing squats on saturday

Cv was 30 mins on the x trainer

Tea tonight was a homemade Goulash, the only bad in it was a little red wine and a little corn flour


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Push

5 mins warm up on x trainer

rotor cuff stuff

incline dumbell press

7.5kg x 30

12.5kg x 15

20kg x 8

35kg x 10

42.5kg x 4 last rep assisted

delcine smith

50kg x 12

70kg x 4 rp 2 maybe 60 would have been a better option

dc chest stretch 20kg dumbells x 60 sec hurt like hell on fire

standing military press

20kg x 15

40kg x 8

40kg x 6 rp 1

standing laterals

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 9

shoulder cable strech 30kg x 60 secs

pushdowns

3 warm ups to get blood in

45kg x 12

54kg x 9

dips

me + 20kg x 8

me+20kg x 5

tried dumbell tricep strech but need to practice more

my endurance is pretty poor

30 mins cv on bike streched out my legs and back and that was that

Tea tonight was, chicken and apricot stew with rice and peas/sweetcorn. Not really keen on apricots but had a few again only down side to the receipe is the teaspoon of cornflour


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Friday Legs day

sldl with Olympic bar

60kg x 15

100kg x 11

120kg x 7

calf press

2 warm ups

77kg x 16

113kg x 9

45 deg leg press

sled x 20

50kg x 20

100kg x 20

150kg x 20

200kg x 20

300kg x 10 knee wrapped

glute ham raise

15

7

Did abs after with 50 crunches, 50 leg raises and 20 reps on the weighted abs machine

30 mins cardio after.

Todays weight is 75kg so look like i need to sort my diet out pronto otherwise i will be precontest for a year and a half.

Tea tonight is chicken breast strips coast in breadcrumbs some oven chips and some stir fried veg. All made by me apart from the chips.

The weekend im off to the meat wholesaler to get me chicken and steaks. This is the last time at this place as they been taken over which im gutted about. I need to have words with them to see if anyone else is local. Sunday is shopping and Nando's


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> Friday Legs day
> 
> sldl with Olympic bar
> 
> ...


Looks good Scott.

75kg,wow,more carbs needed?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i sure so mate. Time to grow.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Monday

After a nice weekend of getting my best man sorted and getting some new lock and lock and porridge bowl today is the first day of the new diet. Basically lowish carbs on non training days and more carbs and protein on training days so i can put on some muscle.

Today i ate my meals, did 30 mins cardio while watching the Dorian yates ultimate formulas edition

Also discoverd braising steak, its lean,its affordable and tastes good in a stir fry


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

PULL

5 mins on xtrainer and rotor cuff excersices

50 reps of assisted chine

CHINS

15kg x 5

15kg x 5 ds m3 x 5

dumbell rows

45kg x 10

50kg x 7

bent over rows

100kg x 10

100kg x 7

dumbell curls

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

hammers

20kgx 8

20kg x 8

did dc back strech with 50kg x 60 secs

30 mins on x trainer and streched my legs and lower back

tea was 130f of chicken, 1/4 cup of pearl barley and lots of veg made into a stew with stock and herbs


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Good stuff Scott:thumbup1:

How's the new/improved diet going?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

TRAINING DAYS

MEAL 1

BANNANNA

OATS 50G

50G WHEY

HONEY 10G

VILTALITY YOG

MEAL2

CHICKEN BREAST 130G COOKED

BASMATI RICE 50G

BROCCOLI 4 FLORRETS

APPLE

MEAL 3

CHICKEN BREAST 130G COOKED

BASMATI RICE

BROCCOLI 4 FLORRETS

APPLE

MEAL 4

50G GROUND OATS

25G WHEY

25G MPC

20G CASHEWS

MEAL 5

50G WAXY MAIZE

25G WHEY

CREATINE

GLUTAMINE

MSM

MEAL 6

CHICKEN BREAST 130G COOKED

BASMATI RICE 50G

VEGTABLES 200G

.5 CAN OF CHOPPED TOMS

MEAL 7

25G MPC

TEASPOON NATTY PB

DAYS TOTAL

NON TRAINING DAYS

MEAL 1

BANNANNA

OATS 50G

50G WHEY

HONEY 10G

VILTALITY YOG

MEAL2

CHICKEN BREAST 100G COOKED

BROCCOLI 4 FLORRETS

APPLE

MEAL 3

CHICKEN BREAST 100G COOKED

BROCCOLI 4 FLORRETS

APPLE

MEAL 4

25G WHEY

25G MPC

20G CASHEWS

MEAL 5

150G STEAK

100G SWEET CORN

BROCCOLI 4 FLORRETS

MEAL 6

25G MPC

TEASPOON NATTY PB

DAYS TOTALS

OTHER SUPPS

RELOADED PRE WORKOUT

250MG CAFFEINE

MULTI VIT

3G OF OMEGA 3 WITH EACH MEAL

20G OF GLUTAMINE PRE BREAKFAST

B COMPLEX

2G VIT C

ECHINEACEA

PEPERMINT CAPPS

This is the new diet. I have a speadsheet but i can for the life of me attach it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

THis is it mate. I have a been on it since monday and i like having more carbs on training days gives me more to use when training and i feel really strong and full


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

:thumb: Well and truly nailed that mate.Best of luck.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cheers mate. The the values will stay the same but i may swap the foods around a bit. So the tea time could be rice,sweet pot,white pot or even pearl barley


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Last night had to go see my cousin as he was 18 so no cardio so will do some on saturday when Jan goes off to the dress people.

Last night made a turkey meat loaf with

Turkey breast mince 500g

1 onion

chilli

garlic

grain mustard 1 teaspoon

1 whole egg

cooked on 200 deg for 40 mins.

I had 1 fifth of this with pak choi,mange tout and mushrooms stir fried in a little soy sauce (reduced sodium)


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

The turkey loaf sounds great! :thumbup1:

You could also add oats if you wanted the extra cals? Very useful when out and about.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thursaday Push

rotaor cuff warm up

Inc dumbll press

3 warm ups

42.5kg x 7

30kg x 8 ds 22.5 x 2

decline db press

32.5kg x 7

27.5kg x 8

pec dec

30kg x 4 sets 10-12 reps 30 sec rest

clean and press

20kg x 20

40kg x 8

50kg x 4

standing dumbell laterals

15kg x 12

20kgx5 to heavy

v bar pushdowns

3 warm ups

50kg x 12

60kg x 8

dips

me+ 20kg x 10

me + 20kg x 7

Dips felt really spot on tonight

stretched each muscle using DC streches

30 mins cardio on x trainer and thats me done

tea tonight

chilli

400g of steak mince cooked and rinsed

1 tin chopped toms

2 chillis

cumin

ground corriander

mushroom

onion

Divided by 4 gives a nice low carb chilli.

Tommorrow night

2 chicken breasts

1 green bell pepper

1 medium onion

1 medium tomato

1 1/2 teaspoons tomato paste

3 cloves garlic

2 teaspoons minced ginger or 1 teaspoon ginger paste

1 1/2 teaspoons red chili peppers

1 teaspoon ground coriander

1/2 teaspoon ground cumin

1/4 teaspoon turmeric

1 teaspoon garam masala

salt

chopped cilantro

2 teaspoons vegetable oil

8 x finger fresh chillies(V HOT) (5=Hot) (3=medium)

Cut chicken into bite sized pieces and toss with salt, turmeric, chili powder and let stand for 20 minutes.

In a large skillet over high heat add the oil, onion, garlic and ginger and cook for 2 minutes, stirring constantly.

Add Chicken, reduce heat to medium and cook for 10 minutes, stirring often to prevent sticking.

Cut each finger chillie down the centre so you have 2 symetrical pieces, add chillies. if you have less chillies cut into more peices

Add the coriander, cumin, tomatoes, green peppers and mix well.

Cover and cook another 15 minutes.

Add a bit of water if too thick.

Add the tomato paste and Garam Masala, reduce heat to a simmer and cook for 5 minutes.

(at this point start removing any fat as it floats to the top) Remove from heat, taste and adjust seasonings, top with chopped cilantro and ser


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> tea tonight
> 
> chilli
> 
> ...


^^^^

Cmon,hands up!,Scott isn't your real name is it?

Ive got my suspicions....


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Cmon,hands up!,Scott isn't your real name is it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Friday

LEGS

5 mins on the bike for warm up

sldl

60kgx20

100kg x 20

140kg x 7

calf press

2 sets to warm up

86kg x 12

122kg x 8

squats

3 warm ups

140kg x 8

160kg x 6 wraps on medium

90kg x 14 rack bar 10 breaths then got out the final 6

abs were 50 crunches and 50 leg raises

30 mins on the arc trainer to finish and a bit of streching

Eating on a Friday can be a challenge as i only get one break and finish at 2pm with 1 hours overtime

so today was

20g glutamine,msm

1)50g oats,berries,50g whey, 1 vitality yog and vits

2) 130g chicken breast,50g rice,broccoli,small orange

3)50g oats, 25g whey,25g mpc,small orange

4) pwo shake, 50g waxy,30g whey,msm,creapure,glutamine

5)50g rice,curry mentioed above,asparagus

6) 25g whey,25g mpc, teaspoon natty pb and vits

4l of water,

Have a nice weekend folks im sat here in lots of pain


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

If only i had Hestons money,talent or car!!

At least i have his dashing good looks


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tonight was chest and biceps

Incline dumbells

2 warm ups

20kgx12

32.5kg x 10

45kg x 4

incline flys

12.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

incline machine

40kg x 12

superset

pec dec

30kg x 10 squeezing

incline smith very slight

60kg x 10

40kg x 8 done really slow

biceps

2 warm ups

15kg x 12 both arms at the same time

15kx 10 alternate

ez bar curls

30kg x 13 outside curl

30kg 15 inside curls

hammers

20kg x 10

12.5kg x15

This went well. I felt like the msucles were exploding really tight pumps,less so in the chest but looked really good.

Volume is going ok for a change and hopefully might spark some new muscle

30 mins cardio pwo


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders traps and tris

dumbell shoulder press 4 sets

laterals 3 sets

bent over laterals 2 sets

reverse pec dec 2 set

dumbell shrugs 2 sets

v bar pushdowns 4 sets

lying tri ext 2 set

1 arm reverse cable ext 2 sets

Dont remeber the weight but the pump was just silly doing reps in the 10-15 range

30 mins cardio and that was it

tea tonight was

sweet potato mash made with walnut oil

The bol from spag bol

400g steak mince rinsed

1 onion

1 carrott

bay leave

basil

slow cooked for 8-9 hours

This was divded by 4 for 4 meals 3 for me 1 for the future Mrs Galton


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

back tonight was very good i wanted to fill the back with loads of blood so i did

3 set reverse pulldowns really sqeezing last set was a triple drop

seated cable row machine same 3 sets lasta triple drop

bar rows 2 sets lasta drop

straight arm pulldowns 4 sets

ez bar rows 2 sets lasta drop set

back felt really full and pumped. Its nice to try something different for me and it was good fun.

Got given some dorian yates pump formula by a chap in the gym. Might try a small amount of it as i have heard its mental stuff


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

legs today well hammies and quads

started with the usual 5 mins on the xtrainer and 50 reps on the leg press to get some blood flowing

Seated leg curls 4 sets up 10kg each time 30 reps down to 8 reps

getting a good feeling on these now im really sqeezing

dumbell sldl

20kg x 20

40kg x 15

45kg x 15

leg extenesions

3 sets

20 reps each adding weight each time

squat

140kg x 8

160k x 5

100kg x 15 rp 5

pin leg press

140kg x 20 ds to 100kg x 5

that was it alone with abs and 30 mins cardio. Also did 30 mins cardio last night

Really struggling for air on the big movements of late. This is probably due to the cold and damp weather which always plays me up with the asthma.I have a ventolin in the gym bag so im always covered.

The leg workout took 1 hour 10 as squats really took the air out and i started to feel a little ill


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

chest and biceps

high incline fly

3 sets

incline smith press

4 sets last one was 2 heavy

pec dec

1 set super slow and got a massive pump

tried flat dumbell press bu i was spent and the muscle was just not working

alt dumbell curl

3 sets

ez bar curl

3 set lasta tripple drop

hammer rope curl

2 sets of 12

Sorry its vague im not using the long book and cant really remember the weight used. I got massive pumps tonight

30 mins an the x trainer and i was finished. Still doing dc streches as they really help


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back

No cardio last night as mate came round he wants some chicken from my supplier 

Tonight

chins

me x 12

me x8

me +10kg x 4 ds me x3

dumbell rows

20kg x 10

32.5kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 8

deads

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

Tried 200 but not happening today

cable rows on amchine

forget weight but added 10kg each set for 4 sets

streched

30 mins cardio

more back stretching and chest streching as thats really sore from Tuesday


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders ,tri,traps and calves

seated dumbell press x 3 sets

seated laterals x 3 sets

cable laterals singe arm 2 sets

behind neck press light and 2 sets

cable laterals 1 set to failure both arms at same time

pushdowns 4 sets

lying tricep extensions 3 sets

cb bench on smith 2 sets

dumbell shrugs 2 sets

toes press x 5 sets

standing dumbell calve raise 2 sets

30 mins of cardio and abs to finish

Today im 77kg so will have a few more carbs next week!!

Today i tried out a few things as it was dead in the gym.Everything was intense as per usual and i feel the muscles were hit really well. Not had a shoudler pump like than on for ages


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tonight was LEGS

Warm up was 5 mins on x trainer, 50reps on the pin leg press

leg ext

30lb x30

40lb x 20

50lb x 20

squats

bar x 12

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 6

180kg x 1 did 2 reps but the second was was extreemly helped

staggered leg press http://jamesllewellin.com/community/index.php?topic=4.0

100kg x 13

150kg x 12

150kg x 12

These look like nothing but hurt like hell

tried leg ext again but my quads were toast

seated hammie curls

50lb x 15

70lb x 12

90lb x 12

sldl with ex bar

50kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 9

streched quads and hamms

30 mins on x trainer

Legs took 45mins 50 if you count the fact i had to go for a loo break


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and calves

incline dumbell press

10kg x 30

12.5kg x 15

20kg x 12

32.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 5 probably could have got 6 but din't know the spotter

low incline fly

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 15

12.5kgx 15

All done nice and slow and they burned like merry hell

dips

me x 12

+25kg x 10

+25kg x 9

supeset pec dec and incline machine press

done agin but a triple drop on the press

calves were

3 sets on the standing calve machine last a triple drop

2 sets on calve press

30 mins on xtrainer and streches then off home


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back and Bis

reverse pulldowns

3 sets all heavy 8-12 reps

2 arm dumbell rows

3 sets

27.5kg dumbells x 15

32.5kg x 15

35kg x 12

t bar rows

3 sets

45kg x 12

60kg x 10

90kg x 8

pulloevers

1 set with a 20kg x 20

1 set with the ez bar 30kg x 15

biceps

alt dumbell curls

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

20kg x 4 just wanted to see if i could curl them

cable curls

30kg x 12

40kg x15

hammers

2 arms ata time 17.5 x 10

alternate 20kg x 8

1 set of concentration curls

30 mins fo cardio and abs

This workout was poor really. I felt out of the zone for some reason. 3 chaps came in moaning about how they didn't want to train. Which made me think " well sod off then". They proceeded to **** around now i was starting to get angry so i finished my workout and went to do cv. Much better vibe at night but it gets pretty busy.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> This workout was poor really. I felt out of the zone for some reason. 3 chaps came in moaning about how they didn't want to train. Which made me think " well sod off then". They proceeded to **** around now i was starting to get angry so i finished my workout and went to do cv. Much better vibe at night but it gets pretty busy.


Yep,unfortunately these morons do exist and inevitably they impact on our lives on a daily basis - Oh for a disintegrator gun! :thumbup1:

Anyhow,you're making great progress Scott and every session can't be on the money so don't beat yourself up - just make up for it next time!! :thumb:

And it would be nice if a few others commented on this excellent journal from time to time:whistling:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Quality over quantity mate.

By the way my little pre work mix worked wel yesterday my chest was pumped up like hell:thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> Quality over quantity mate.
> 
> By the way my little pre work mix worked wel yesterday my chest was pumped up like hell:thumb:


Good stuff :thumbup1:

ESN can sometimes get a little too scientific for it's own good :whistling:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

The ol' abs are coming through mate, keep up the hard graft! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

So far the week has gone like this

Monday did 30 mins cardio on my bike

Tuesday got to the gym forgot shorts so did 45 mins on the bike at home

wednesday same as Monday

Thursday had a good weights session. It went like this

Shoulders tri's and traps

Seated dumbell press

10kg x 20

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

32.5kg x 6

Superset of

front raises,side laterals and bent over laterls x 10kg done twice this burned like hell

Side laterals

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 5

cable upright row

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

rear delts on pec de

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

30kg x 12

Pushdowns

4 sets cant remember the wieght all in the 15 to 20 rep range

close grip bench

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

80kg x 4

overhead tri extension

40kg x 15

50kg x 8 like these i can go heavy and get no elbow bother

shrugs

50kg dumbells

2 sets of 10 with a second hold at the peak

then did 30 mins on the x trainer

This session was ace.

A few new people in the gym who dont respect the rules. Im getting that psycho look in my eyes and grunt a bit more which is keeping them away from me


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Legs today

leg extension

30lb x 20

70lbx 20

90lb x 15

110lb x 10

leg press 45 deg

sled x20

100kg x 20

200kg x 20

250kg x 15

300kg x 9 ds 200kg x 8 ds 100kg x 10

front squats

60kg x 10

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

Reall controlled the weight with a little pause at the bottom

hammie curls seated

50lb x 20

70lb x 15

110lb x 8 + 2 partials

sldl

50kg x 15

80kg x 10

110kg x 8 reall concentred on form with these today and it made a huge difference

30 mins cardio

abs on the abs machine

90lb x 3 sets

rope crunches

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

160lb x 8

streched and then was all done.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tuesday chest and calves

usual warm up of 5 mins on xtrainer and rotor cuff stuff

incline barbell bench

20kgx 30

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

70kg x 9

80kg x 4 ds 60kg x 4

decline fly

10kg x 15

15kg x 12

20kg x 6

dips

me x 25

+25kg x 6

+25kg x 5 rp1

x overs

40kg x 8 really squeezed ds 30kg x 6

calves press on pin leg press

cant remember weight but 5 sets from 30 reps down to 4 reps

standing calves raise

2 sets of 10

have found that having my feet so close together that they touch when traing calves makes for a better feel.

30mins on the x trainer going up a level every 10 mins

Streched and went home

Today i have been feeling very down indeed. Not sure why i just wanted to be on my own today.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back and biceps

Chins

me x 12

7.5kg x 6

10kg x 4

deads

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

140kg x6

180kg x 5 felt nice and strong

200kg x 4 PB by 2 reps the last rep was slowish on the thighs but i wasn't letting it get away

machine row

40k x 15

60kg x 10

70kg x 8 not much rest in between sets

pulldowns to the front

100lb x 10

ds 75lb x 10

Alt DB curls

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 6 my grip just went

preachers

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 7

30 mins cardio on the bike. Streched and off home

Next week cardio will be on my bike at home pre breaky at 5.30 am. This frees up my after work period and gives me a bit less stress


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulder,tris and traps

warm up 5 mins on xtrainer and rotor cuff stuff

smith front press

bar x 20

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 3 rp 1 rubbish

tris set of front raises, side laterals ,bent over laterals

10kg x 10 each movement

12.5kg x 8 each movement

cable cross rear laterals

9kg x 12

9kg x 12

heavy cheat laterals

20kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

reverse pushdowns

9kg x 20

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 8

overhead tri extensions with ez bar

20kg x 20

30kg x 15

30kg x 9

rope pushdown with 1 sec pause at bottom

20kg x 9

20kg x 8

dumbell shrugs

2 x 50kg dumbells x 2 sets of 12 with a hold at the top

30 mins on x trainer and abs and i was done 

On a side note tried 20g of waxy in my during workout bcaa drink.Thought i might get a better pump but nothing and i made me feel a bit sick so won't do that a gain


----------



## shl60309 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi- i recently tried "front squats" for the first time, i've been training for four years but i've always done conventionall squats- but i didnt feel comfortable at all with the front squats- when i held the bar with crossed arms the bar kept rolling and felt really unstable, and when i held it with the olympic technique with the bar resting on my my hands it killed my wrists- can anybody give me some advice on how to stop the bar wobbling so i can squat some heavy weight? Thanks


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

you really need to start light an get the form down. Cross hands works best for most kepp the elbows high


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

QUADS AND HAMMIES

Warm up was 5 mins on the x trainer and 50 reps on the pin legs press

leg ext

30lb x 25

70lb x 20

110lb x 21

Sorry leg ext is in lb

Back squats

bar x 25

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

160kg x 7 plus a negative as i failed in the positive protion

140kg x 5 not really worht it my legs were like jelly

pin leg press

100kg x 20

150kg x 20

Quads were well done and i couldn't breathe, talk,think

Seated hammi curls

30lb x 30

70lb x 20

110lb x 6

Very little rest between sets

Dumbell sldl

35kg dumbells x 12

same x 10

I was well done

10 mins on the treadmill to get rid of some lactic acid and then did some all over streching for a good 10 mins

Great workout i was mullered

Getting up to do 30 mins cardio at 5.20 everday. Its great, gets it done,im half a sleep so it doesn't matter that it's boring and i feel great doing it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tonight Chest and Calves

Incline dumbell press

10kg x 30

20kg x 15

32.5kg x 9

45kg x 4 last 2 reps were with a spotter but he said he didn't do much i want to give those 50s a pop

low incline fly

12.5kg x 20

17,5kg x 12

25kg x 6

pec dec

20kg x 15 slow witha pause

40kg x 7 again slow

did a static hold at the end which hurt

dips

me x20 reps

me + 25kg x 8

me x 25kg x 6 rp 1

calves

toe press

50kg x 20

100kg x 8 x 3 sets

standing calve

65kg x 10

30kg x 20 ouch

10mins cardio just to get rid of some lactic acid and that was me done. Still 30 mins cardio pre breaky that will continue 5 days a week with the weekend off. Had a sneaky step on the scales and im up a couple of kg. So next week i will stick to my normal calculations for the diet and let the cardio do it's job


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

back and biceps

Reverse grip pulldowns

3 warm ups

125lb x 11 rp2

dumbellrows

20kg x 12

35kg x 12

50kg x 9

barbell rows

bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

100kg x 8 ds 60kg x 7

cable row machine

77kg x 8 then 2 drops

close grip v bar pulldown

125lb x 10 then 2 drops

dumbell preachers

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 8 + 2 assisted

barbell curl

30kg x 12

40kg x 8

rope hammers

40kg x 8

40kg x 8 then2 drops

40kg hanging back strech x 90 seconds

No deads this week as lower back was not 100% after legs so i played it safe

did some stretching and went.77kg today but thats with the exrta carbs this week so next week going back to normal should see a drop


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

So you dont train HIT?

Nice journal btw its very well written.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers Con

I have trained it for about 4 years so just trying something new. I can promise you it will be back come mid April after a week off.

I like to periodize things and Hit was wreaking me a bit. I can't wait to go back to it though. I truley love Hit


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Cheers Con
> 
> I have trained it for about 4 years so just trying something new. I can promise you it will be back come mid April after a week off.
> 
> I like to periodize things and Hit was wreaking me a bit. I can't wait to go back to it though. I truley love Hit


 Understandable:thumbup1:

Keep the log going its a great read.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SHOULDERS,TRICEPS AND TRAPS

Same old warm ups

Seated dumbell press

10kg x 30

17.5kg x 12

25kg x 12

32.5kg x 8 last rep was helped a bit

laterals

7.5kg x 20

12.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 8 ds 12.5kg x 3

rear laterals

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

Tried to to the James L rear delt shrug but couldn't get it right

Pushdowns

20kg x 20

30kg x 20

40kg x 20

50kg x 12

60kg x 8

Over head cable extensions

40kg x 15

50kg x 8 then2 drops

close grip bench

50kg x 10

50kg x 9

bar shrugs

60kg x 15

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

10 mins cardio and stretched and then all done

Still doing the 5.30am cardio and it's all good. I managed to try some cod last night and it was nice so might be getting soem white fish in the diet once and a while


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

QUADS AND HAMMIES

Warm up on 5 mins on bike 30 reps of legs extensions and 50 reps on legs press

Seated ham curls

50lb x 20

70lb x 15

110lb x 8 2 partials

romainian deads

bar for 10 reps

50kg x 20

110kg x 12

140kg x 8

lying dumbell ham curls

17.5kg x 11

20kg x 7

leg extension

30lb x20

70lb x 20

110lb x 12

legs press 45 deg

50kg x 20

150kg x 20

250kgx 15 rp 5

300kg x 8

front squats

bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

rock bottom reps as well

10 mins cardio on xtrainer and streching and i was well done

Felt a bit run down today. Nose blocked up and sore throat. I will take extra ech and vitc before bed and see how i feel in the morning.Really want a pop at the 50kg for incline tommorrow so hopefully just the sniffs


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and Calves

Warmed up as per normal

Incline db

10kg x 30

17.5kg x15

27.5 x 10

35kg x 8

50kg x 3 last one was spotted big styleee

incline db fly

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 12 slow reps

22.5kg x 6 really slow

pec dec

30kg x 12 done Mentzer style it burned

incline smith

60kg x 10 ds 40kg x 4 again done really controlled

streched with 22.5kg dumbell

toe press

25kg x 30

50kg x 12

60kg x 8

standing calves

99kg x 10

99kg x 10 double drop set outch

30 mins xtrainer as i felt so bunged up this morning i couldnt face the bike at 5.30am.

Sinuses still blocked and fell a bit jaded but nothing serious. Shall get a nice sleep tonight and rest up over the weekend


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Gal not with you on low carbs.Do you mean low fast carbs.?I compete on 300gms plus a day.Taking in 12 shows a year at a high level at 62 years.Staying glycogen high keeps my skin tight, less hunger and rarely tired. myb.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

marticus said:


> Hi Gal not with you on low carbs.Do you mean low fast carbs.?I compete on 300gms plus a day.Taking in 12 shows a year at a high level at 62 years.Staying glycogen high keeps my skin tight, less hunger and rarely tired. myb.


Depends on the person Marticus every one has different bodies/training/drug use.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

marticus said:


> Hi Gal not with you on low carbs.Do you mean low fast carbs.?I compete on 300gms plus a day.Taking in 12 shows a year at a high level at 62 years.Staying glycogen high keeps my skin tight, less hunger and rarely tired. myb.


No generally low carbs on non training days and more carbs on training days. I put fat on very easliy with high carbs. Very easliy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

SHATTERED this week and showing signs of overtraining so having a week off. Will be trying a lot lover volume when back


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Good plan mate.

Always remember rest is vital!

Your body will be ready for pain again next week! Good lifts Scott.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEERS MATE nothing compared to you but you have a good fe kG's on me. Im 77kg at the moment 14% bf


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Bodyweight is irrelevant in my eyes mate. Mirrors are whats important, as long as your looking the part!

keep it up.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

getting there mate closer and closer ever day


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

feeling much better now for the week off. Ready for a 3 week blast before a week off from work after that it's all go for 8 weeks till i have a growth week


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

A little update. I have been doing the cardio at 5.30 and i feel really good getting that 30 mins in. I have stuck to the diet and even had some cod today, it ****ed a few people off but they eat burgers and **** so they can suck it up 

Weights wise there is not a great point setting the world on fire as i will be on holiday in 2 weeks so im doing a bit of Mentzer esq stuff.

So tonight i did chest and back

flys 3 warms then 1 all out set rest paused

smith press 2 warm ups then 1 all set rest paused

straight arm pulldowns 3 warm ups then 1 allout set

pulldown 2 warm ups then 1 all out set rest paused

bent over rows 2 working sets with a pause in the contraction.

The old niggles that i have mentioned before are back. So good job i have a sports massage on Friday as that sorts it out for 3 months. I could do with some cissus but they only prolongs the inevitable.

Th holiday week will be good for Jan as she is burnt right out bless her. Her work is very damanding and she cares about her people unlike me who can walk in,do my job and then walk out again.

I will make sure our week is really fun and she takes it easy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

tonight i did shoudlers bi and tris

laterals to start of. Seated and strict 3 warm ups then 1 set of 12 with aprtial till my arm didnt move

dumbell press 2 warm ups then 27.5kg for 9 did a drop with the 17.5kg

bent over lateral raise finished things off 2 sets

biceps were cable curls though the legs 3 warm ups then 1set to failure, rest paused

reverse curls up next 30kg x 12 reps

then triceps pushdown and lying extension to finish

Training to poitive failure was giving me a massive pump. Veins were popping out like mad.

Did loads of streching and went home


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Had a leg session today

did my usual warm up of 5 mins on the x trainer 50 reps of leg press and 20 reps each of hammie curls and leg ext

staretd with leg extension 3 sets last to failure at 16 reps

then 45 deg sled press 2 warm ups then 300kg x 13 to failure

lying dumbell hammie curls 2 sets with the 15s

calf raise 2 warm ups then 1 set to failure and i made sure they were all the way down and all the way up

finished with streching hyper extensions on the swiss ball and abs

Had sports massage today it was supposed to be 1 hour but she found so many knots that she stayed on a bit longer.Jan bought her a creme egg so it still cost me the same money 

It was an hour of pain. I must get this done more often


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

BACK AND REAR DELTS

Warm up 5 mins on x trainer and rotaor cuff excercises

Reverse pulldowns

3 warm ups

125lb x 10 rp 2 these were paused and the conraction and partial were also done

Bent over row

2 warm ups

90kg x 8 ds 60kg x 5 again paused at the contraction

1 arm cale row machine

1 warm up

150lb on the selector x 10 reps

Bent over rear laterals

2 warm ups

12.5kg x 9

deads

4 warm ups consisting of adding 40kg and doing 5 reps then

190kg x 5 the last rep was a real fight but im not in the mood to lose at the moment

Also did 30 mins an the bike and stretched

Mike i would really enjoy that mate. Also if anyone is down south near me and fancys a workout pop me a pm and we can train


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and Biceps

5 Mnis on x trainer then s few rotator cuff excercises

low Incline chest press with free bar

3 warm ups

70kg x 9 and 2 more reps with a little help from the spotter

incline dumbell fly

1 warm up

22.5kg x 8 rp2

These were done nice and slow

Dips

1 warm up

me + 20kg x9 rp 2

inclien press machine

50kg x 20 30 secs then 50kg x 18

preacher curls witha close grip

2 warm ups

20kg x 9 done with no cheating at all

alternate dumbell curls

17.5kg x 7 ds 12.5kgx 2

reverse curls

30kg x 7 rp 3

Then 30 mins on the xtrainer uppping the resistance every 10 mins

Today was a really spot on workout felt really good


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Love those kind of workouts where they just feel really good


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

LEGS

Warm up was 5 mins on the xtrainer and 50 light reps on the leg press

Seated hamstring curls

3 warm ups

110lb x 11 ds 90lb x 4 had the seat a bit further back than normal and it felt better

dumbel sldl

1 warm up

35kg dumbells x 14 done nice and controlled

Standing calf raise

3 warm ups

90kg x 7 ds 72kg x 3

seated calf (made by resting a bar on my thighs and have my feet on a plate)

40kgx 50

70kg x 12

45 deg leg press

3 warm ups

200kg x 22

free bar front squat

90kgx 6

90kg x 6

dumbell lunges

20kg x 12 each leg

20 mins cardio followed that then abs

Had a little shoulder pain today around the shoulder blade area. So i added in lots or rotar cuff and streching today to loosen it up. It worked as now im pain free. Must remember to warm up better for chest and shoudler stuff


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Edit postDelete postReport this postReply with quoteRe: GALTS ROAD LESS TRAVELED

by SCOTT GALTON on Tue Apr 28, 2009 7:40 pm

Before i talk about the workout. I have started am cardio this week and its feeling good. Watching a dvd while doing it. Id actually like to do an hour so i can watch more

My shoudler pain is eased right up. Been using heat to loosen it and its workign really well.

SHOULDERS,TRIS AND TRAPS

Warm up was 5 mins x trainer and varios stuff for loosening the rc and shoudler area.

Front smiths press

3 warm ups

60kg x 10 rp 2

seated dumbell side laterals

1 warm

12.5kg x 13 ds 10kg x 4

cable laterals paused at the top

9kg x 9

Upright rows wide grip

30kg x 20

V bar pushdown

4warm ups

40kg x 14 rp 2

overhead cable extensions

40kg x 10 ds 30kg x 8

lying tricep extension

30kg x 14

Shrug with dumbells

1 warm up

50kg dumbells x 12

Then streched


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I notice you don't use any advanced high intensity techniques dude? Any reason or just like the traditional training style?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i generally only use rest pause and drop sets. I think you can dig to big a hole which is hard to get out of, if that makes sense?

Back and Rear delts

Warm up was 5 mins on the xtrainer and some shoudler/rotaor cuff excersises

Reverse grip pulldown

3 warm ups

130lb x 9 rp 4

Bent over row

1 warm up

100kg x 9 ds 60kg x 5 1 sec pause at conraction

1 arm cable row machine

170lb x 11 ds 110lb x 2 ds 90lb x 4

Bent over rear delt fly

2 warm ups

15kg x 5 ds 12.5kg x 2

deads of the floor

2 warm ups

140kg x 12

200kg x 4

Then hung from the chin bar with 50kg hanging from my waste to really strech my back.

10 mins walk on the treadmill and streched and thats was me done.

Really good workout today that i was happy with. I had my mp3 player on as we have a few talkers who wont let you escape so it keeps them awa


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BICEPS

Warmed up on the x trainer and those shoulder excercises

Incline smiths press as no spotter about

3 warm ups

75kg x 8 rp2

Incline fly

1 warm up

25KG dumbels x 8 rp2 ds 15kg x 3

allways do these really controlled

dips

1 warm up

me +30kg x 8 rps 2

cybex incline press machine

60kg x rp 20 then did a triple drop set

preacher curls

2 warm ups

30kg x 11 ds 20kg x 4 made sure these were controlled slow with only the biceps working

alt dumbell curls standing

20kg x 7 rp2

reverse curl

30kg x 11 rp4

Then abs

crunches 2x25 leg rasies laying on a bench 2x25 machine crunches 2 sets


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Legs

warm up 5 mins on x trainer,50 reps on leg press

Seated hammie curls

3 warm ups

130lb x 9 then partials and a hold

dumbell sldl

1 warm up

40kg dumbells x 12 ds 20kg dumbells x 2

standing calf raise

3 warm ups

99kg x 8 and 2 drops

seated calf well my fabricated version feet on plates, bar across legs

70kg x 20

45 degree leg press

4 warm ups

300kg x 15 ds 200kg x 9 ish i lost count as i struggelling to breath let alone count

front squats

100kg x 6

100kg x 8 felt reallygood

lunges

20kg dumbells x 12 each leg

stretched and thats it

Upped my am cardio to 40 mins this week. I really need to stop having little treats in the week. I t might be 1 small bar of choc but they are for cheats as part of the plan not in addition to. Time to get brain into no mode


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders triceps and traps

5mnis warm up on the xtrainer and rotor cuff stuff

Smiths machine front press

3 warm ups

65kg x 10 rp 2

Seated dumbell laterals

1 warm up

15 kg x 12 and partials

Cabal laterals

9kg x 12

upright row

40kg x 10 rp extra 8

v bar pushdowns

3 warm ups

50kg x 14 standing upright tehn bent over the cable extra 5

straight onto

overhead extensions

50kg x 10

lying tricep extrensions

35kg x 12 felt heavy

shrugs

1 warm up

50kg x 13 and partials

then streches


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Friday

Did not do my cardio today as i will walking for hours tomorrow around Stourhead.

Back and rear delts

Warm up was 5 mins on x trainer and rotor cuff stuff

Reverse grip pulldowns

3 warm ups

137.5lb x 11 and a couple of partials

bent over row

1 warm up

110kg x 9 ds 60kg x 6

This was with good for but i think any more weight and i will be swaying a bit

cable row machine

1 warm up

180lb x 11 rp 2

bent over rear delt raise

1 warm up

15kg x 11 ds 10kg x 4

deads

3 warm ups

160kg x 8

200kg x 3

Was planning on doing 150kg before the 200 but the plates were hard to find. Some one likes to hide all the 20kg plates so i ended up using the 25kg plates. So before i knew it i had 160 on the bar

This week has been really full on and i have felt jaded most of it which has meant i felt a bit nauseous at times. Hoping a nice weekend and a cheat meal tomorrow night will sort me out


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

CHEST AND BICEPS

Warm up of 5 mins on x trainer and rotator cuff stuff

incline smiths press

3 warm ups

80kg x 6 rp 2 rp 1

incline dumbell fly

1 warm up

27.5kg x 9 had a spotter so went to propper failure

dips

40kg x 6 ds me x 9

incline press machine

60kg x 22

preachers

2 warm ups

30kg x 12 rp 1 upp the weight next time

alternate dumbell curls

20kg x 7 rp 2 ds 12.5kg x 2

reverse curls

40kg x 8 ds 30kg x 4

Stretched and went home

Last week the weight loss was 1 kg so im keeping things the same this week. 40 mins cv pre breaky and the same diet values. Cardio seems to last forever at the moment but never mind im generally feeling good this week after it and not wiped out like last week.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Loverly legs day

Warm up as usual

seated hammie curls

3 warm ups then

140kg x 8 rp 4 rp 2

dumbell sldl

1 warm up

45kg dumbells x 13 rp 7

standing calf raise

3 warm ups

99kg x 9 rp2

seated calf 80kg x 16 rp 4

45 deg leg press

3 warm ups

300kg x 7rp 10 rp 4

fronts

1 warm up

100kg x 8

100kg x 4 the plate touched the rak with totally through me so i ditched the bar tried again and got 2 more

lunges walking

22.5kg dumbells x 16 steps

I was totally wasted by the end of that one

The leg press was a bit of a bugger i tried the seat a notch back but i found myself rising up the seat witch was very disconserting so I moved the seat back up and carried on. I may drop the weight to 200kg next time so i can get a deeper range and do the reps slower. My quads are not exactly week so im sure this will do me good


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders traps and tris

Warm up as perusual

Front smiths press

3 warm ups

70kg x 9rp2rp1

seated dumbel laterals

1 warm up

17.5kg x 9 ds 12.5kg x 2 ds 10kg x 4

cable laterals

13.6kg x 7 to heavy the blocks on the stack are in lb which makes for to big jumps

upright row

30kg x 5 sets of 10 reps

v bar pushdown

3 warm ups

55kg x 11 ds 40kg x 4

close grip slight incline smiths press

60kg x 9 rp 3

overhead cable extension

55kg x 9 ds 40kg x 5

dumbell shrugs

1 warm up

50kg dumbells x 15

Thats all today. Tried the upright rows as a fst 7 thing but with less sets . Im shoulders went massive after than workout


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Back

pulldowns reverse grip

3 warm ups

150lb x 8 rp3 rp 2

bent over row

2 warm ups

110kg x 8 rp 3 this weight seems to be as heavy as i can go while staying in good form

cable row machine 1 arm at a time

200lb x 7 rp 2

bent over rear delt raise

1 warm up

17.5kg x 8 rp2

deads

3 warm ups

150kg x 8 feltreally easy

210kg x 2 pb by 10kg

140kg x 5

Overall felt strong today

Not lost weight last week so carbs have come down a little


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Chest and Biceps

Started my day at 5am with 45 mins cardio

Incline bench press with free bar

3 warm up sets

75kg x 8 ds 60kg 3

High incline fly

2 warm ups

30kg x 7 rp 1 done very controlled

dips

1 warm up

40kg x 6 rp 3 rp 2

incline press machine

50kg x 4 sets of 10 1 set of 8

preachers curls with ez bar

3 warm usp

40kg x 8 ds 30kg x 3

alternate dumbel curls

1 warm up

20kg x 9 rp1

reverse ez bar curl 40kg x 11 rp2

Pretty decent work out really got some number beat and felt the work in the muscle


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Friday i did legs

5 mins on x trainer then 50reps on the leg press

Seated hammie curls

3 warm ups

140lb x 9 ds 100lb x 6

dumbel sldl

1 warm up

50kg dumbells x 11 ds 20kg x 4

standing calf raise

3 warm ups

108kg x 7 ds 90kg x 4 ds 63kg x 2

seated calf made up

100kg x 20

cybex 45 leg press seat at the mid point

sled 20 reps

50kg x 20

100kg x 10

200kg x 20

250kg x 11

fronts

100kg x 8

100kg x 6

dumbell lunges

22.5kg dumbells x 23 steps

The 20 mins interval cardio on the x trainer as i was tight for time. I found this hard but am looking forward to doing it twice a week

I tried the leg press with the seat at the mid point to see how it felt. As my legs are so bloody shirt 27 inches i fell i need the seat right forward otherwise i just dont feel right and i get lifted out of the seat. Worth an experimant. 2 more legs session remain in this cycle.

Looked in the mirror before breaky and i really happy with my fat loss this week. I plan to lose fat really slow so i can try and keep as much muscle as possilbe


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Shoulders ,tris and traps

Warmed up as usual

Front smith press

3 warm ups then

80kg x 3 rp 1 to heavy for me

60kg x 9 and a slow negative

seated laterals

1 warm up

20kg x 8 + 2 partials ds 12.5kg x 5

cable laterals

10kg x 8 ds 9kg x 4

upright row

30kg x 12 for 2 sets then 30x10 for 3 sets all with a short rest period

pushdowns

3 warm ups

60kg x 10 ds 50kg x 5

cg bench on the smith

70kg x 8 rp3

v bar overhead extensions

60kg x 9 ds 50kg x 5

smith shrug

2 warm ups

100kg x 15

I got a really fantastic pump today my delts were massive by the end

Then did 5 mins warm up then 15 mins of intervals on the xtrainer


----------

